# Best USB N64 controller adapter?



## Classicgamer (Sep 13, 2017)

What are your experiences? I have an age old N64+PSX USB Converter XK-PC2004 that works well but I'd like a multi-tap like adapter. Is mayflash any good? Thoughts?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 13, 2017)

Mayflash is pretty up there in my opinion. I've got their GameCube adapter. Aside from loose ports? It works amazingly. Mayflash is even supported by the dolphin team.


----------



## MockyLock (Sep 13, 2017)

Thosea re told to be good :
http://www.raphnet-tech.com/products/n64_usb_adapter_gen3/index.php


----------



## nightking (Sep 13, 2017)

I bought the raphnet Dual N64 controller to USB adapter v3

http://www.raphnet.net/programmation/mupen64plus-input-raphnetraw/index_en.php

Rumble pack support (tested)
Memory pack support (tested)
Transfer pack support (confirmed)
Bio sensor support (tested)
N64 mouse (tested)
And just like with a real N64 system, *you simply need to insert the accessory* you wish to use and the game will take care of everything else. *No emulator configuration* required to switch accessory... *Support for peripherals other than controllers
*
It's far the best N64 controller usb adapter available and possibly better than the adaptoid.


----------

